# Mystery lock, please help!!



## double glazing doctor (Sep 4, 2007)

hey guys

i am having real trouble finding a replacement lock for an old metal shop front door. if any1 has any ideas please let me know....

It looks like and old mortice lock, bronze colour, i am trying to get some photos to upload

the details i have of this lock:

face plate: 100mm long x 20mm wide, 1 deadbolt, 2 screws(1top, 1bottom) it looks like it says whampton and A56
side case:55mm deep x 75mm long, 2 screws on the side as well as the letter W and 56
backset: 32.5mm andthing near would be ok.

all other locks i've found that resemble this one have always been different sizes, any ideas would be great...........


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep, its a mortise lock. I haven't seen one for years, I don't think they make them anymore. Your best bet would be a dealer in used and antique building materials or an old locksmith's junk box.

Glenn


----------



## Farmboy (Nov 6, 2007)

There is a company called Van Dyke's Restorers (www.vandykes.com) that carries both interior and exterior mortise locks as well as other replacement parts for old houses.  I think they also have a free catalog.


----------



## acemike (Mar 21, 2008)

this is a mortise lock.what is the problem?do u just need a key?is it no longer working?a new one will be impossible to find.mortise locks are not manufactured except for a few uses now.some locksmiths do try to repair them by welding parts together if they are weldable.if you dont want to change the door you can some times get a welder to remove the old lockbox and install a more modern box that will accept a more modern lock.i have found that salvage places have some but the locks are worn out or total wreck.


----------



## guyod (Mar 21, 2008)

You can get an external dead bolt that latch is on the inside of the door . you will just have to drill out a cylinder hole for the key.

Also check this web site out its a uk website with a lock that looks just like yours
http://www.thornhillsecurityltd.co.uk/chubblocks.html


----------

